#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Tank Measurements

## Mohamed

*i search for any book or papers about*  *
oil & hydrocarbons liquids (products) metering and measuring techniques* 
** *Types of measurements (royalty & custody transfers,* ** *Tanks Measurements (Shore Tank, Ships Tank)* ** *OBQ / ROB Measurements*
***Static & dynamic measurements*
***Types of flow measurement devices (direct & inferential)*
***Principals and application of measurement technologies*
***Volumetric flow*
***Mass flow*


***Calibration, master prover certification & master meter*
***Water-cut meter* ***Attributes of flow measurement devices* 
See More: Tank Measurements

----------


## aan09

In my opinion you may refer following stds.
API 2531  Mechanical Displacement Meter Proves  1st Edition 1963.

API 2534 - Manual of Petroleum Measure Standards Chapter 5  Liquid Metering  Section 4 Accessory Equipment for Liquid Meters  2nd Edition 1987.

API 2534 - Manual of Petroleum Measure Standards Chapter 5  Metering  Section 5 Fidelity and Security of Flow Measurement Pulsed-Data Transmission Systems  1st Edition 1992.

API 2534 - Manual of Petroleum Measure Standards Chapter 6  Metering Assemblies  Section 7 Metering Viscous Hydrocarbons  2nd Edition 1991.

API 2551 - Method for Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks  1st Edition 1965.

API 2552 - Method for Measurement and Calibration of Spheres and Spheroids  1st Edition 1965.

API 2554 - Method for Measurement and Calibration of Tank Cars  1st Edition 1965.

API 2555 - Method for Liquid Calibration of Tanks  1st Edition 1966.

API 2556 - Correction Gauge Tables for Incrustation  2nd Edition 1993.

If you have any other idea do share.

Thanks

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks for your reply can you give me link for this 
API 2551 - Method for Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks  1st Edition 1965.

----------


## Tiberius

Interesting items
Can anyone provide some link's for them, 
thank you

----------


## Mohamed

*Also this Standards can help* 

Reference: American Petroleum Institute (API)
Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards
Chapter 1 Vocabulary
Chapter 2.2A Measurement and Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks by the Manual
Strapping Method; 01-Feb-1995
Chapter 2.2B Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Optical Reference Line
Method; 1st Edition, 01-Mar-1989
Chapter 3 Tank Gauging
Chapter 3.1A Standard Practice for Manual Gauging of Petroleum and Petroleum
Products in Stationary Tanks; First Edition 01-Dec-1994; Current
Revision, dated 5 8/05
Chapter 3.1B Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in
Stationary Tanks by Automatic Tank Gauging;
Second Edition, 01-Jun-2001; Revision 1, Reaffirmed 10/06
Chapter 3.2 Tank Gauging--Gauging Petroleum and Petroleum Products in Tank
Cars, Revision 1995; Reaffirmed 3/01
Chapter 3.3 Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in
Stationary Pressurized Storage Tanks by Automatic Tank Gauging,
Revision 1996; Reaffirmed 10/06
Chapter 3.4 Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons on
Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging; First Edition, April 1995;
Reaffirmed 2/06
Chapter 3.5 Standard Practice for Level Measurement of Light Hydrocarbon Liquids
Onboard Marine Vessels by Automatic Tank Gauging; First Edition,
March 1997; Reaffirmed 3/01
Chapter 3.6 Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons by Hybrid Tank Measurement
Systems. First Edition, April 2001; Reaffirmed 10/06
(Note: One of two (API 3.6 & 16.2) methods approved for volume
measurement by API)
Chapter 7 Temperature Determination; June 2001
Chapter 7.1 Static Temperature Determination Using Mercury-in-Glass Tank
Thermometers; 01-Feb-1991
Chapter 7.2 Dynamic Temperature Determination; Second Edition, March 1995
Chapter 7.3 Static Temperature Determination Using Portable Electronic
Thermometers; 01-Jul-1985
Chapter 7.4 Static Temperature Determination Using Fixed Automatic Tank
Thermometers; 01-Jan-1993
Chapter 8.1 Manual Sampling of Petroleum and Petroleum Products; October 1995
Chapter 8.3 Mixing and Handling of Liquid Samples of Petroleum and Petroleum
Products; 10-Jan-1996
Chapter 8.4 Standard Practice for Sampling and Handling of Fuels for Volatility
Measurement; Second Edition, 01-Dec-2004
Chapter 9 Density Determination
Chapter 9.1 Hydrometer Test Method for Density, Relative Density (Specific Gravity),
or API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products;
01-Dec-2002
Chapter 9.2 Standard Test Method for Density or Relative Density of Light
Hydrocarbons by Pressure Hydrometer, Second Edition; 01-Mar-2003
Chapter 9.3 Standard Test Method for Density, Relative Density, and API Gravity of
Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by Thermohydrometer
Method; 01-Nov-2002
Chapter 10 Sediment and Water
Chapter 10.1 Standard Test Method for Sediment in Crude Oils and Fuel Oils by the
Extraction Method; Second Edition, 01-Oct-2002
Chapter 10.2 Determination of Water in Crude Oil by Distillation;
1st Edition, 01-Apr-1981; Revision 2005.
Chapter 10.3 Standard Test Method for Water and Sediment in Crude Oil by the
Centrifuge Method (Laboratory Procedure), Second Edition
Edition: 01-May-2003
Chapter 10.4 Determination of Sediment and Water in Crude Oil by the Centrifuge
Method (Field Procedure); Third Edition, 01-Jan-1999
Chapter 10.5 Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards, Chapter 10-Sediment and
Water, Section 5-Standard Test Method for Water in Petroleum Products
and Bituminous Materials by Distillation; Fourth Edition, 01-Aug-2005
Chapter 10.6 Standard Test Method for Water and Sediment in Fuel Oils by the
Centrifuge Method (Laboratory Procedure); Fourth Edition, 01-Dec-2004
Chapter 10.7 Sediment and Water - Section 7 - Standard Test Method for Water in
Crude Oils by Potentiometric Karl Fischer Titration; 01-Dec-2002
Chapter 10.8 Standard Test Method for Sediment in Crude Oil by Membrane Filtration;
Second Edition, 01-Nov-2005
Chapter 11.0 Volume Correction Factors
Chapter 11.1 Temperature and pressure volume correction factors for generalized
Crude oils, refined products, and lubricating oils. Revision 4 - May 2004
Chapter 11.1 - 11-50 Temperature and pressure volume correction factors for
generalized Crude oils, refined products, and lubricating oils. Revision 4 -
May 2004
Chapter 11.1 - 2-10 Temperature and pressure volume correction factors for
generalized Crude oils, refined products, and lubricating oils. Revision 4 -
May 2004
Chapter 11.1 - 51+ Temperature and pressure volume correction factors for generalized
Crude oils, refined products, and lubricating oils. Revision 4 - May 2004
Chapter 12 Calculation of Petroleum Quantities
Chapter 12.1.1 Interim Guidelines Interim Guidelines for the Determination of Ambient
Air Temperature - Calculation of Petroleum Quantities - Part 1: Upright
Cylindrical Tanks and Marine Vessels; 24-Apr-1998
Chapter 12.1.2 API Manual of Petroleum Measurement Standards 12.1.2, Calculation of
Petroleum Quantities; 1st Edition, 01-Nov-2001
Chapter 12.2 Calculation Using Dynamic Measurement Methods and Volumetric
Correction Factors. Edition 01-Jun-2003
Chapter 14 Natural Gas Fluids Measurement
Chapter 14.4 Converting Mass of Natural Gas Liquids and Vapors to Equivalent
Liquid Volumes. First Edition, April 1991
Chapter 14.7 Natural Gas Fluids Measurement: Standard for Mass Measurement of
Natural Gas Liquids; 01-Jan-1995, Revision 2006
Chapter 15 Guidelines for the Use of the International System of Units (SI) in
the Petroleum and Allied Industries. API Publication 2564. Second
Edition, December 1983, Reaffirmed, August 1987
Chapter 16 Measurement of Hydrocarbon Fluids by Weight or Mass
Chapter 16.2 Mass Measurement of Liquid Hydrocarbons in Vertical Cylindrical Storage
Tanks by Hydrostatic Tank Gauging. First Edition, November 1994
Reaffirmed 3/02
(Note: One of two methods for volume measurement approved by API)
Chapter 17 Marine Measurement
Chapter 17.2 Measurement of Cargoes On Board Tank Vessels; First Edition, July
1990
Chapter 17.2A Closed and Restricted Measurement; First Edition, November 1995
Chapter 19 Evaporative Loss Measurement
Chapter 19.1 Evaporative Loss from Fixed-Roof Tanks; Third Edition, 01-Mar-2002
Chapter 19.2 Evaporative Loss from Floating Roof Tanks; Second Edition, 01-Sep-
2003
Chapter 19.3A Wind Tunnel Test Method for the Measurement of Deck-Fitting Loss
Factors for External Floating-Roof Tanks; 01-Jun-1997
Chapter 19.3B Evaporative Loss Measurement: Air Concentration Test Method - Rim
Seal Loss Factors for Internal Floating Roof Tanks; 01-Aug-1997
API RP 500 Recommended Practices for Classification of Locations for Electrical
Installations at Petroleum Facilities Classified as Class I, Division I and
Division 2; 2nd Edition, 01-Nov-1997
API 653 Tank Inspections, Repair, Alteration, and Reconstruction
First Edition, January 1991, Supplement 1, January 1992
Addendum 1-Tank Inspection, Repair, Alteration, and Reconstruction;
Third Edition, 08-Sep-2003
Addendum 2; Tank Inspection, Repair, Alteration, and Reconstruction;
Third Edition, 01-Nov-2005
API RP 2003 Recommended Practices for Protection against Ignition Arising Out of
Static, Lightning, and Stray Currents; 10-Sep-1998
API 2509B Shop Testing of Automatic Liquid Level Gauges
December 1961, Reaffirmed, August 1987
(Mechanical Tank Gauges)
API RP 2510 Recommended Practices for The Design and Construction of Liquefied
Petroleum Gas Installations at Marine and Pipeline Terminals, Natural
Gasoline Plants, Refineries, and Tank Farms; 01-May-2001
API 2545 Method of Gauging Petroleum and Petroleum Products; October 1965,
Reaffirmed, October 1992 (Hand Line Measurement, i.e., Custody
Transfer)

Reference: ASTM International (American Standard Testing Materials)
D287-92e1 Test Method for API Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Petroleum Products
(Hydrometer Method) 2000
D1250 Volume Correction Factors (Joint Standard with API MPMS Chapter 11.1)
D1250-04 Standard Guide for Use of the Petroleum Measurement Tables; 2000
Adjunct to D1250  Temperature and pressure volume correction factors
for generalized crude oils, refined products, and lubricating oils.
01-May-2004, D1250 ADJ CD-2-10
D1298-99e2 Test Method for Density, Relative Density (Specific Gravity), or API
Gravity of Crude Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products by
Hydrometer Method; 10-Jun-1999
D2161-05 Conversion of Kinematic Viscosity to Saybolt Universal Viscosity or to
Saybolt Furol Viscosity; 01-Apr-2005
D4052-96 Density and Relative Density of Liquids by Digital Density Meter;
10-Apr-1996
D4052-96(2002)e1 Standard Test Method for Density and Relative Density of Liquids
by Digital Density Meter; Revised 2002
D4177-95 Automatic Sampling of PETROLEUM and PETROLEUM Products;
10-Apr-2000
D5002-94 Density and Relative Density of Crude Oils by Digital Density Analyzer
D5002-99 Standard Test Method for Density and Relative Density of Crude Oils by
Digital Density Analyzer; Revised 01-Nov-2005

Reference: International Standards Organization (ISO)
Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum Products
ISO 91-1:1992 Petroleum measurement tables -- Part 1: Tables based on
reference temperatures of 15 degrees C and 60 degrees F
ISO 91-2:1991 Petroleum measurement tables -- Part 2: Tables based on a
reference temperature of 20 degrees C
ISO/CD 3170 Petroleum liquids -- Manual sampling
ISO 3170 AMD 1 Petroleum liquids - Manual sampling; Amendment 1, 01-Feb-1998
ISO 3171:1998 Petroleum liquids  Automatic pipeline sampling
ISO 3675:1998 Crude petroleum and liquid petroleum products; Laboratory
determination of density, Hydrometer method
ISO 3838:2004 Crude Petroleum and liquid petroleum products; Determination of
density or relative density, Capillary-stoppered pyknometer and
graduated bicapillary methods.
ISO 3993:1984 Liquefied petroleum gas and light hydrocarbons -- Determination
of density or relative density -- Pressure hydrometer method
ISO 4257:2001 Liquefied petroleum gases; Method of sampling
ISO 4266:1994 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products -- Measurement of
temperature and level in storage tanks -- Automatic methods
ISO 4266 - Part 1: 2002 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products  Measurement of
level and temperature in storage tanks by automatic methods -
Part 1: Measurement of level in atmospheric tanks
ISO 4266  Part 2: 2002 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products - Measurement of
level and temperature in storage tanks by automatic methods --
Part 2: Measurement of level in marine vessels
ISO 4266  Part 3:2002 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products - Measurement of
level and temperature in storage tanks by automatic methods -
Part 3: Measurement of level in pressurized storage tanks (nonrefrigerated)
ISO 4266  Part 4: 2002 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products - Measurement of
level and temperature in storage tanks by automatic methods -
Part 4: Measurement of temperature in atmospheric tanks
ISO 4266 - Part 5: 2002 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products - Measurement of
level and temperature in storage tanks by automatic methods --
Part 5: Measurement of temperature in marine vessels
ISO 4266  Part 6: 2002 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products - Measurement of
level and temperature in storage tanks by automatic methods -
Part 6: Measurement of temperature in pressurized storage tanks
(non-refrigerated)
ISO 4268:2000 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products - Temperature
measurements - Manual methods
ISO 4269:2001 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products - Tank calibration by
liquid measurement; Incremental method using volumetric meters
ISO 4512:2000 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products  Equipment for
measurement of liquid levels in storage tanks; Manual method.
ISO 5024:1999 Petroleum liquids and liquefied petroleum gases  Measurement;
Standard reference conditions
ISO/TR 7507-1:2003 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products -- Calibration of vertical
cylindrical tanks; Part 1: Strapping method
ISO/TR 7507-2:2005 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products -- Calibration of vertical
cylindrical tanks; Part 2: Optical-reference-line method
ISO/TR 7507-3:2006 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products -- Calibration of vertical
cylindrical tanks; Part 3: Optical-triangulation method
ISO/TR 7507-4:1995 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products -- Calibration of vertical
cylindrical tanks; Part 4: Internal electro-optical distance-ranging
method
ISO/TR 7507-5:2000 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products -- Calibration of vertical
cylindrical tanks; Part 5: External electro-optical distance-ranging
method
ISO/TR 7507-6:1997 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products -- Calibration of vertical
cylindrical tanks -- Part 6: Recommendations for monitoring,
checking and verification of tank calibration and capacity table
ISO 8222:2002 Petroleum measurement systems -- Calibration -- Temperature
corrections for use when calibrating volumetric proving tanks
ISO 9770:1989 Crude petroleum and petroleum products  Compressibility factors
for hydrocarbons in the range 638 Kg/m3 to 1,074 kg/m3
ISO 11223:2004 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products -- Direct static
measurements  Measurement of contents of vertical storage
tanks by hydrostatic tank gauging
ISO 11223-1:1995 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products -- Direct static
measurements -- Contents of vertical storage tanks -- Part 1:
Mass measurement by hydrostatic tank gauging; Revision 3,
5/19/03 WITHDRAWN
ISO 12917-1:2002 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products  Calibration of
horizontal cylinder tanks; Part 1: Manual methods
ISO 12917-2:2002 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products  Calibration of
horizontal cylinder tanks; Part 2: Internal electro-optical distance
ranging method
ISO 15169:2003 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products  Determination of
volume, density and mass of the hydrocarbon content of vertical
cylindrical tanks by Hybrid tank measurement systems.
Reference: British Standards
BS 7849 P1 Petroleum and Petroleum Products  Direct Static Measurements;
Contents of vertical storage tanks, Part 1  Mass Measurement by
Hydrostatic Tank Gauging. Revision 1996
Reference: Organisation Internationale de Metrologie Legale (OIML)
(Organization International of Metrology Legal)
R 85 - EN Automatic level gauges for measuring the level of liquid in fixed storage
tanks 1998
R 117 - EN Measuring systems for liquids other than water 1995
R 125 - EN Measuring systems for the mass of liquids in tanks 1998
NOTE: OIML has yet to adopt a standard for Hybrid measurement of liquids in fixed
storage tanks. API, ISO, GOST, BS and others have adopted Hybrid and Hydrostatic as
the two methods for volumetric measurement. Everyone else in the world recognizes
that volume is not determined by level alone.
The standards and publications listed are available through the organization referenced;
American Petroleum Institute (API), ASTM International, International Standards
Organization (ISO), and the International Organization of Legal Metrology (OIML).
If you have trouble finding these standards, contact Gauging Systems Inc. (GSI).

----------


## aan09

> very thanks for your reply can you give me link for this 
> API 2551 - Method for Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks  1st Edition 1965.



I have this std  , pls forward your e-mail to aan_09@rediffmail.com , size is approx 1.3 mb unable to attach here for other friends.

----------


## funkkkky

a.a.eliwa83@gmail.com

----------


## JANAKI

can any one give me the link for Above Ground Storage Tanks 
by Philip Myers or e-mail me to ravisankar1957@hotmail.com

----------


## arnel_ado

i am also interested in receiving a copy.  Here's my e-mail: arnel_ado@yahoo.com.

----------


## bluejays4ever

I need Storage Tank Design  material.Plz send a link to my e-mail: amjdlodhi4ever@hotmail.com

Thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

can anybody give link for complete API collection.

----------


## ngovankhoi

ngovankhoi@gmail.com

----------


## okanane

hi,

does anybody have ISO/TR 7507 Petroleum and liquid petroleum products -- Calibration of vertical


cylindrical tanks; Part 1: Strapping methodSee More: Tank Measurements

----------


## luqman

fren, here is the required document : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## okanane

luqman thank you very much

----------


## aan09

*Dear Luqman ,

Many thanks for excellent stuff , could you upload 
Part 2 to part 6 ISO - 7507 

Regds*

----------


## luqman

fren,

here is part 1 to part 5 of ISO 7507 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i dont think there is ISO 7507 part 6..

----------


## npsrinivasarao

i am also interested in receiving a copy. Please provide me here is my e-mail ID: npsrinivasarao@usa.net, Thanks in advance.

----------


## rashid68

Please upload Std 2554: Measurement and Calibration of Tank Cars.

Thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for sharing the links dear forum menbers

----------


## Budiana

thank you for sharing luqman

----------


## rashid68

I got Standard 2554, thanks for Nabilia.

----------


## aguenena

Could you please re-upload part 1 to part 5 of ISO 7507

----------


## Fati2008

Hi All
Please it there anyone having a sample of a vertical tank (AutoCad drawing) with realistic's dimensions.

----------


## PabloBS

Does anybody have a link on ISO-4266, parts 2 to 6?  Thank you all for your help

See More: Tank Measurements

----------


## antoil

Can somebody link to ISO 7507-1 to 5 or to any tank calibration software ??

Thanks in advance!

----------


## antoil

Could you please re-upload part 1 to part 5 of ISO 7507

----------


## amoval

Hi, everybody:
I need with urgency the last edition of ISO 7507-2. I think is 2005 year. Can somebody give me a link where I could download it? I'll appreciate so much...or could send to my email address: ammontev@gmail.com   Really, I'll appreciate it very much.....Thanks in advance.....

----------


## Nabilia

ISO 7507-1 to 5.zip	  1.570 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Nabilia !

----------


## amoval

Thank you very much, Nabila!!! I appreciate it so much!

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Salam Achmad Nur Eddin,
Appreciate if you could send me the API MPMS Chapter 2 either by email or send me the link of the file if you had uploaded it before.
My email : [mfazeem.ishak@gmail.com]
Thanks in advance

Chapter 2.2A, 1st Ed, R2007, Measurement and Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks by the Manual Strapping Method
Chapter 2.2B, 1st Ed, R2007, Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Optical Reference Line Method
Chapter 2.2C, 1st Ed, R2008. Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Optical- Triangulation Method (ANSI/API MPMS 2.2C-2002) equal to ISO 7507-3
Chapter 2.2D, 1st Ed, R2009. Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Internal Electrooptical Distance Ranging Method (ANSI/API MPMS 2.2D-2003) equal to ISO 7507-4
Chapter 2.2E, 1st Ed, R2009, Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum ProductsCalibration of Horizontal Cylindrical TanksPart 1: Manual Methods (ANSI/API MPMS 2.2E) equal to ISO 12917-1
Chapter 2.2E, Errata, R2009. Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum ProductsCalibration of Horizontal Cylindrical TanksPart 1: Manual Methods (ANSI/API MPMS 2.2E) equal to ISO 12917-1 
Chapter 2.2F, 1st Ed, R2009, Petroleum and Liquid Petroleum ProductsCalibration of Horizontal Cylindrical TanksPart 2: Internal Electro-optical Distance-ranging Method (ANSI/API MPMS 2.2F) equal to ISO 12917-2
Std 2551, 1st Ed, 2002, Measurement and Calibration of Horizontal Tanks
Std 2552, 1st Ed, 1965, Measurement and Calibration of Spheres and Spheroids 
Std 2554, 1st Ed,  2002, Measurement and Calibration of Tank Cars 
Std 2555, 1st Ed, 1987, Liquid Calibration of Tanks 
RP 2556, 2nd Ed, 2003, Correcting Gauge Tables for Incrustation
Publ 2557, 1st Ed, 1993, Vapor collection and control option for Storage and Transfer Operation in the Ptroleum Industry
Chapter 2.7, 1st Ed, R2008, Calibration of Barge Tanks
Chapter 2.8A, 1st Ed, R2007. Calibration of Tanks on Ships and Oceangoing Barges
Chapter 2.8B, 1st Ed, R2009,  Establishment of the Location of the Reference Gauge Point and the Gauge Height of Tanks on Marine Tank Vessels

CHAPTER 2 - TANKS.rar 14.072 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mkhurram79

> Salam Achmad Nur Eddin,
> Appreciate if you could send me the API MPMS Chapter 2 either by email or send me the link of the file if you had uploaded it before.
> My email : [mfazeem.ishak@gmail.com]
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Chapter 2.2A, 1st Ed, R2007, Measurement and Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks by the Manual Strapping Method
> Chapter 2.2B, 1st Ed, R2007, Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Optical Reference Line Method
> Chapter 2.2C, 1st Ed, R2008. Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Optical- Triangulation Method (ANSI/API MPMS 2.2C-2002) equal to ISO 7507-3
> Chapter 2.2D, 1st Ed, R2009. Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Internal Electrooptical Distance Ranging Method (ANSI/API MPMS 2.2D-2003) equal to ISO 7507-4
> ...



thanks, your contribution in standards area is unforgetable

----------


## amoval

Hi, everybody!!!!
Can someone help me? I need ISO 12917, Parts 1 and 2. I'll appreciate your collaboration. Give me a link to download , I'll appreciate very much. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Nabilia

These are the API 2.2E and 2.2F...

2004 - Part 1; Manual Methods - ISO 12917-1;2002.pdf 1.080 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2004 - Part 2; Internal Electro-optical Distance-ranging Method - ISO 12917-2.pdf 0.904 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amoval

Thank you, very much again, Nabilia.

----------


## amoval

Hi, eveybody!!! Please...can somebody help me?? Need a link to download ISO 4269 Part 1. It's urgent!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks a lot in advance....

See More: Tank Measurements

----------


## syedali

I woudl appreciate if someone can email me following standards, need these urgently. 
syedalimardan@yahoo.com

1.	API 2551                               Horizontal Tanks
2.	API 2554                               Calibration of Tank Cars
3.	Section 6                              Calibration of Road and rail vehicles
4.	ISO 7507-6                           Recommendations for monitoring, checking and verification of tank calibration tables (technical report)
5.	IP 202 Part II                       Section 2 & 3

----------


## tassoss

hi,
can someone please re-upload the ISO 7507 series
thank you

----------


## pjulio

Hi, eveybody! Pls can somebody pass the link to download API 2545 tank gauging. Thanks

----------


## jituparekh

Hi Nabila,
Could you please upload ISO 7507 and ISO 15169? 
Thanks....Jitu

----------


## gostperevod

Gostperevod.com - Russian GOSTs and standards in English

Gostperevod.com related to the normative and technical documentation, codes and standards, law and orders, resolutions of Russian Federation and CIS in English.
PUE, KMK, SHNK, Oz DSt, TSt, STH, GOST, GOST R, GN, MI, MU, NPB, NP, OND, ONTP, OST, PB, PNAE, IPA, POT, PPB, PR, RD, RDS, RMU, RTM, SanPin, SN, SO, SP, STO, TI, TOI, TU, VNTP, VPPB, VRD, VSN already translated into English.

Gostperevod.com is your source for Russian industry codes and standards both in Russian language and translated into English. We suggest the most comprehensive database of Russian Regulatory and Legislative Documents, Standards, Regulations, Norms, Codes in English. Our own qualified staff of technical translators can offer high quality translations of standards, codes and regulations. We guarantee that the standards and translations from our site include all changes which are adopted at the moment.

Our collection includes GOST and GOST R standards (national standards of the Russian Federation) as well as Russian and CIS countries standards and technical regulations for all major industries, including Building Codes (SNiP, SN, GESN, KMK, SHNK), Industry Codes and Safety Rules (RD, PB, TSt), Sanitation Regulations (SanPiN, GN, SP), Fire Codes (NPB, PPB), norms, instructions, procedures, cost estimate standards, Russian federal and regional legislations and many others.

Please request the types you need and our consultants will help you to find the documents.

One of our main advantages is that we offer our customers not only accurate translations of normative documents but check and update the texts with all necessary amendments, supplements and revisions thus providing the up-to-date versions.

GOSTPEREVOD (TRACE LLC)
22, Boytsovaya Street, 107150, MOSCOW, Russian Federation
Phone: +998909902077
E-mail: info@gostperevod.com
Web-site: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Follow us on Twitter: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Facebook: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Princesza

Could anyone please re-upload ISO 7507? Thanks

----------


## Princesza

Hi all,

Could someone please reupload the link for ISO 7507 series please. Thanks

----------


## Princesza

Hi all,

Could someone please reupload the link for ISO 7507 series please. Thanks

----------


## neomec

sorry,  I can't download this links. Could you send me again the links

Thank you!!

----------


## Estefania Negrete

Does anybody help me with the last version of API MPMS 2.2. D. Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Internal Electro-optical Distance-ranging Method and API MPMS  2.2. C. Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using Optical triangulation method? I'll appreciate very much. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 2.2D 1st Aug. 2003 R2009 Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Internal Electro-optical Distance-ranging Method

----------


## Marty Thompson

API MPMS 2.2C, 1st Jan. 2002 Calibration of Upright Cylindrical Tanks Using the Optical-triangulation Method

See More: Tank Measurements

----------


## Estefania Negrete

Thanks Marty

----------


## Andrehawk

Pls help me for iso 7507 series link. 

TIA

----------


## saqib-khan

Can someone share ISO 7507-1 to ISO 7507-5 at ssk.matsengr@gmail.com.
I will be so thankful...

----------


## rajesht99

> ISO 7507-1 to 5.zip	  1.570 MB
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please share again.

Thanks

----------


## rajesht99

Please share on mediafire. ISO 7507 - 1 to 6  Calibration of vertical cylindrical tanks

ISO 7507-1:2003
Petroleum and liquid petroleum products  Calibration of vertical cylindrical tanks  Part 1: Strapping method

ISO 7507-2:2005
Petroleum and liquid petroleum products  Calibration of vertical cylindrical tanks  Part 2: Optical-reference-line method

ISO 7507-3:2006
Petroleum and liquid petroleum products  Calibration of vertical cylindrical tanks  Part 3: Optical-triangulation method

ISO 7507-4:2010
Petroleum and liquid petroleum products  Calibration of vertical cylindrical tanks  Part 4: Internal electro-optical distance-ranging method

ISO 7507-5:2000
Petroleum and liquid petroleum products  Calibration of vertical cylindrical tanks  Part 5: External electro-optical distance-ranging method

ISO/TR 7507-6:1997
Petroleum and liquid petroleum products  Calibration of vertical cylindrical tanks  Part 6: Recommendations for monitoring, checking and verification of tank calibration and capacity table


Thanks,

----------


## nknico

Hi everyone,

Possible to re-share ISO 7507 1 to 6 ?? 

Thanks !

----------


## nknico

Up please...

----------

